

SXSW Marketing on a budget. #puppykissingbooth - timchilcottjr
https://medium.com/so-fetch/sxsw-2015-b12951c57350

======
chiph
Way better than demonstrating against robots or driving around with a vinyl
wrap on your car. You should go bigger next year.

~~~
timchilcottjr
Ya it was a last minute effort. I think it had the potential to be really big
and fun. People came to us. Thats a hard thing to have happen at SXSW.

